# CA PE Application Approval



## BAZ20 (Jul 15, 2011)

Has any one received approval/denial for CA PE exam for October 2011???


----------



## txpaul01 (Jul 17, 2011)

I sent out my application on 06/17/11. I recently received my first postcard back saying that my application has been referred for technical review dated on 07/11/11.


----------



## martin.li (Jul 19, 2011)

I spoke with someone at the board. She mentioned that my application was under review. I will email her again in a few weeks.


----------



## BAZ20 (Jul 19, 2011)

It’s been over a month now and my application is still under technical review.... This is hurting my preparation for exam.. as I don't want to buy books and attend review course without being rest assured about acceptance of application.


----------



## txpaul01 (Jul 19, 2011)

I received approval today for my application. So it took about 7 business days for me.


----------

